# Room optimisation system with black IKEA Tupplur roller blinds



## tonyconguero (May 21, 2019)

Hi all,

I would like to achieve an effect as similar as possible to the one achieved by Anna&Flo in this video 
https://www.facebook.com/watch/?v=1692721894385217

They achieved such an amazing result by creating a 3in1 *triple black velvet* curtains system, which, when pulled, simultaneously covers both the two side walls AND the ceiling. Here's what I mean 






Exactly like in the video, I'll be projecting in a room which will be totally darkened through roller shutters. 
And, like in the video, I would like to reduce reflections through room optimisation. 
To try and achieve a similar result, I came up with the idea to both

- *paint the ceiling with dark paint* for about *2 meters (80inches) from the screen* (this would be the color of choice https://www.meinonlinelager.de/caparol_farben/color-express-e41535-4041-cce_cid-48565.html)

AND 

- *install along both side-walls some IKEA Black Tupplur roller blinds for 3-4 metres (120-160 inches) from the screen * https://www.ikea.com/it/it/catalog/products/10349113/#/30349126 . The black Tupplur would be pulled down only when we project - i.e. after the room has been already totally darkened.

Do you think I would this way achieve a result similar to Anna&Flo's when I pull down the 2-4m of Black Tupplur on both sides of the screen? Do these blinds have absorbing properties ?

Many thanks for all your kind advices, 
Antonio


----------



## tonyconguero (May 21, 2019)

Does Anyone have any experience with Black Tupplur reflection-absorbing properties or can share their opinion about the idea I came up with?


----------



## tonyconguero (May 21, 2019)

Since nobody seemed able to help , I’ll try with few different questions, maybe I’ll have better luck 

1) My VPR is a BenQ W2000 and it is installed on the ceiling at 3m of distance from the Cinegrey.

My room is 7m long and I sit 3.5m away from the screen. How many meters should the the curtains/blinds cover ? Will 3m be enough or do I need to cover more since I sit at 3.5m? How many total meters of triple black velvet curtain (to cover both side walls plus the ceiling) or IKEA Tupplur blinds (to cover only the side walls) should I purchase ?

2) I have noticed that even when Anna&Flo’s triple curtain is fully opened when being used, the top curtain is floggy and hanging (it is not tense/straight). can anyone think of any reason why Anna&Flo would not install it in such a way that it would be straight once it is open and being used ?

3) how many CM/Inches higher than the top edge of the screen does the top part of Anna&Flo’s triple curtain need to be installed so that when it’s closed (not being used) it doesn’t hang in front of the screen , thereby covering it?

4) once I have optimised my room with Anna&Flo’s triple Black velvet curtain system or the “Ikea Tupplur blinds + dark painted ceiling” , do you suggest I still use the Cinegrey 3D or will there be no use for it ? If better to replace it (since it may deliver duller whites) , what screen would you suggest I buy ?

Many thanks for all your kind help!

Antonio


----------

